# What is new for the BRP Oval cars this year?



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

We will be starting up soon at LakeLand Speedway so I am just checking to see what is new.

Right now I am running the SCVIIM.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

ScottH said:


> We will be starting up soon at LakeLand Speedway so I am just checking to see what is new.
> 
> Right now I am running the SCVIIM.


Only new thing are the road raptor rear tires. They are a wider wheel design so the whole donut is glued to wheel. Makes the car more stable when running with real fast motors or on big tracks.


----------

